# Who makes the best off the shelf pier rod?



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Planning another trip down in a couple of weeks and looking to pick up king a rod to use for the pier, I have customs being made right now but won't be finished before then. So who makes the "best", thinking of stopping by either Half Hitch, Broxsons, or J&M.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Half hitch has their own version of a king rod that is good and priced okay. Bass Pro has a 9ft offshore extreme that is a great multipurpose rod. A little heavy for kings but can be used for kings, tarpon, cobia, etc.. It will sling a jig or spoon a mile.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I have the half hitch king rod and love it, I would recommend it to anyone for the price


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

I like an 8 or 9 foot Penn Fierce surf rod for fishing off the pier. It's graphite, lighter than the king rods, about 75 bucks, and has handled anything so far. Plus, it's a handy rod for throwing from the surf for double drop pompano rigs, etc. The big factor for me is weight. I am totally ok with the fact that it's 2 piece. (You can get them up to 13 ft., but that's too long for the pier -- at least, for me.)


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

Oops, that's Penn Prevail rods. They often come with Penn Fierce reels as a combo. (I would change out the synthetic "stock" drag washer in the reel with HT-100 washers ($1.50 each washer) at some time.


----------

